# تأثير تدفق الماء في الات حفر الأسنان*******



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم .

في الملف المرفق يبين تأثير الماء (وسط التبريد) على اداء الة الحفر .


البغدادي


----------



## المدير العام (16 يونيو 2007)

اشكركم كثيرا على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## somy (16 يونيو 2007)

مشكور اخوي شكري على المعلومة القيمة 
والخواجات ما قصروا اي شي صنعو له شي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم .

في الرابط التالي توضيح ادق لتأثير السلبي لقبضة حفر الأسنان احادية الرش .

البغدادي .:81:


----------



## dalia gamal (27 يوليو 2007)

اريد المساعده فى جمع معلومات عن artificial kidney 
u can send on email eng_20082000***********


----------



## المهندس بلكس (20 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## فداء (6 يناير 2010)

الله يجزيك الف خير اخي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 يناير 2010)

شكرا على مروركم وردودكم .

تقبلوا اجمل المنى.

البغدادي


----------



## medical.eng89 (7 يناير 2010)

_مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا_
_:56: وزادك الله علما_ :56: ​


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (11 يناير 2010)




----------



## blackhorse (4 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم 
وجزاكم كل الخير


----------

